
Linux Community: Stop Doing This to Windows 10 and macOS Users - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/02/20/why-you-should-dual-boot-linux-and-windows-10-in-2020/
======
disintegore
The anti-cheat argument is an interesting one. It's not merely an obstacle to
Linux adoption (it's also not special in that regard; just another first-
party-support problem). It's a _cultural problem_ that we cannot fix with
technology.

Intrusive anti-cheat exists for a very simple reason. Many game developers
will neither grant users the ability to moderate their own spaces (as they
once could) nor dedicate the appropriate resources to do so themselves. If
they did, server-side heuristics would largely suffice.

Furthermore: evangelism is _good_. Without it, Linux would be nowhere near
what it is today. Even if the platform somehow magic'd itself into getting
_both_ end users and manufacturers to give a damn without the other one
already having done so, and it could in this manner achieve feature and
accessibility parity with Windows, people _still_ wouldn't jump ship. Without
some kind of _major_ technical argument in favor of Linux (which is not likely
to happen as all 3 major x86 OSes are pretty much always cutting-edge), the
ideological angle is the best one we have.

------
luckylion
Forbes.com has become a blogging platform at this point.

